# scales



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

After you have painted thru the scale material do you leave it on until the paint is dry then remove it or take it off right away? I've been taking it off right after painting and been getting some smearing.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I usually leave it on for a few minutes for the paint to dry. If it sticks too bad, you are putting way too much paint on in a single coat. I will also leave it on while painting multiple colors.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have learned to spray as lightly as possible to get the desired look you want, then set it with a hair dryer to make sure the paint is dry, then I very carefully remove the netting...this step is most critical to assure no marring occurs...light spray and dryer is especially helpful if spraying multiple colors, as eyesman mentioned. 

I will be frank though...I am still learning this craft...a far cry from vc, rjbass, tigger, hazmail, B-talon and many other top notch builders on here...I am sure they can help with this topic much more than I can.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Besides what has already been said, one real important thing is to make sure the paint underneath is totally dry before applying the netting and paint for scales. If it is not, the netting will dig into the previous coat and you will have a real issue.

Rod


----------

